

The Terrible Technical Interview - jabo
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/21/the-terrible-technical-interview

======
lectrick
This was already submitted here today and has 157 comments (at last count):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9243169](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9243169)

~~~
jabo
Hmmm, strange that HN's duplicate submission detection didn't kick in.

~~~
minimaxir
One submission has a slash at the end of the URL, one doesn't.

------
aswanson
Funny this is...you're forced to run the gauntlet for average or less-than-
average compensation when adjusted for IQ. All the more reason to go into
medicine; doctors dont have to go through this bullshit hazing when they
graduate.

~~~
scarface74
[http://qz.com/367310/how-to-kill-a-doctor/](http://qz.com/367310/how-to-kill-
a-doctor/)

You really think being a doctor is easy?

~~~
aswanson
Nope. I was exaggerrating.

